# recopie video



## lioneldelyon (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'option "recopie video" sur mon ipad. J'ai seulement l'icône "apple Tv" et quand je clique dessus, seul le son est transféré à ma Tv.
Mon apple TV est bien mis à jour. Comment puis je faire apparaître l'icône "recopie video"?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (26 Avril 2012)

Hello,

Tu possèdes un iPad V1, V2 ou v3?


----------



## enlex (30 Mai 2012)

la fonction recopie n'existe que sur le nouvel iPad


----------



## Lauange (31 Mai 2012)

enlex a dit:


> la fonction recopie n'existe que sur le nouvel iPad


Et aussi sur le 2. Double clic sur le bouton home. Fait défiler les icônes vers la droite et le bouton recopie va apparaître près du réglage du son.


----------

